# Rear Chrome trim delete/wrap



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Maybe gloss black would have been better if you absolutely hated the chrome. There just seems to be too much red going on and that trim piece (in a different finish/color) breaks up all that color.


----------



## CombatEngineerMic (Mar 4, 2017)

evo77 said:


> Maybe gloss black would have been better if you absolutely hated the chrome. There just seems to be too much red going on and that trim piece (in a different finish/color) breaks up all that color.


yeah you might be right now that i look at it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks good to me. If you plan on smoking the tails and maybe putting on a slightly smoked plate cover (could be illegal) I think the red will work. Mine is currently red, although I need to redo the plasti-dip. The color on yours is pretty close. Where did you get the vinyl?


----------



## CombatEngineerMic (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks, I got the vinyl on amazon.


----------

